# gran canaria kleiner bericht



## dasloewe (15. Februar 2012)

moin zusammen, 

ich war jetzt 9 tage auf gran canaria und es war schön.
leider konnte ich nur 2 mal angeln gehen.
habe eine kleine meeräsche überlisten können, welche sich dann aber bei der landung verabschiedet hat. trotzdem einfach klasse.
die dicken brummer schwimmen allerdings im hafen von mogan.
bilder folgen sobald wie möglich.
danke noch einmal alle , für die tipps.

gruß aus dk

crischan


----------



## goeddoek (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

Hej Chrischan |wavey:




dasloewe schrieb:


> die dicken brummer schwimmen allerdings im hafen von mogan.



Oh ja, die haben mich schon vor 12 Jahren zur Weißglut getrieben  :q :q



dasloewe schrieb:


> bilder folgen sobald wie möglich.




Das wäre klasse. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, mal zu sehen, ob und was sich da verändert hat :m


----------



## dasloewe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

hier schon mal ein paar bilderchen|wavey:


----------



## dasloewe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

und noch welche


----------



## Siegfried Stockfleth (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

Moin,sind doch schöne Bilder.Da kommt Sehnsucht auf.Aber ab Mitte Mai bin ich für 6 Wochen auf der Insel.Dann ist auch der Blue Marlin da.Hatte ja immer Glück in den letzten Jahren, immer welche gefangen.Auf Facb. sind auch ein paar Bilder von mir.Grüsse aus dem Norden.


----------



## goeddoek (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

Schöne Bilder ! Vielen Dank :m


----------



## dasloewe (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

so noch ein paar kleine bilder!


----------



## dasloewe (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

hier noch was lustiges|bla:|kopfkrat


----------



## dasloewe (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

so nun geht es wieder los. am 30. November für eine woche auf die insel. leider nur eine woche, aber mal schauen, ob ich zum angeln komme.werde auf jeden fall berichten.

liebe grüße aus dänemark

crischan


----------



## Ködervorkoster (8. November 2013)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

.....und? Biste nu besser auf die Meeräschen abgestimmt? (Köder-/Gerätetechnisch)   
Es gibt doch hier im AB ein paar Meeräschen-Spezies....!?  Kann Ihm jemand ein paar Tipps reinwürgen....?


----------



## dasloewe (29. November 2013)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

morgen früh geht es in die sonne. freu mich wie ein schnitzel.
hoffe ich schaffe eine bootstour in der woche, denn eigentlich überrasche ich meinen alten herrn zum 80. ten geburtstag.

lg aus dänemark

crischan


----------



## ulfisch (29. November 2013)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

Ich wünsch Dir viel spass...mach uns Hoffnung.
Ach ja und NEID|supergri


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: gran canaria kleiner bericht*

Hallo Leute, kann mir auf die schnelle jemand sagen wie sich das mit der Angellizenz auf Gran Canaria verhält? Habe mal gehört oder gelesen das es ein riesen Aufriss wär eine zu bekommen...?Sind in Maspalomas untergebracht. 
Wir fliegen morgen Nacht los und ich würde gerne bissel vom Ufer aus angeln. Äschen oder sonstiges kleingetier oder GROßGETIER
Vielleicht habt ihr auch noch ein paar Tipps zu Technik oder Gerät und Ködern. Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------

